# حجم الثلاجة المنزلية - لتر -قدم



## abdullahkindi (27 أغسطس 2007)

اريد معرفة كيف نعرف حجم الثلاجة المنزلية 
وما المقصود ب 7 قدم - 14 قدم - 21 قدم
او احيانا 300 لتر
:78:


----------



## المستغفر لله (1 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع يا غالي 

والله انا عايز انا كمان اعرف الثلاجة اللي عندي كام قدم


----------



## اسامه نحله (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الثلاجة 10 قدم !!! مامعنى ذلك وكم لتر تساوى وكم قدرة الكباس بالحصان !!!
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثلاجة 10 قدم تعنى حجم الثلاجة=
 (الطول* العرض*الإرتفاع (بوصة))/1728
الناتج (.....)قدم3 .

القدم3 = 28.3 لتر تقريباً

ثلاجة 10 قدم ===== ضاغط 6/1 حصان 
ثلاجة 12 قدم ======ضاغط 5/1 حصان

وهناك مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع بإستفاضة لإخواننا فى المنتدى

فضلاً تصفح هذا اللينك

 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147607.html


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوتي الاعزاء ان الخطا الذي يقع به الناس انهم يقدرون حجم الثلاجة برقم الموديل واعلمكم بان حجم الثلاجة لايقاس من الخارج وانما يقاس من الداخل الفريزر والثلاجة كل علىحدة اولا ناخذ قياس الفريزر عمق ارتفاع وعرض ونضربها ببعضها ثم نقسم على 1000 وبعد ذلك نقسم على 28.3 وقياس الثلاجة كذلك


----------



## المستغفر لله (21 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اريد ان اعرف حجم الثلاجة لدي ولا اعرف واريد استهلاكها بالوات 

هي ارتفاعها 180 سم


----------



## الامير6 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم 
هل يوجد جدول خاص للثلاجة المنزلية بقدرة الكباس مع حجم الثلاجة بالقدم ارجو الرد ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجدى مرزوق خطاب (1 نوفمبر 2011)

المستغفر لله قال:


> انا اريد ان اعرف حجم الثلاجة لدي ولا اعرف واريد استهلاكها بالوات
> 
> هي ارتفاعها 180 سم


الأرتفاع فقط لايكفي كماأوضح الزملاء والمقاسات تقاس من الداخل ويمكن تحويلها بالسعة اللتريه وقد تميز برقم مختلف في التعامل 
وأستهلاك القدرة الكهربية ببساطة = قياس الجهد مضروبا قياس شدة التيار مع أعتبار الثابت الخاص بمعامل الضرب الناشئ للزاوية بين الجهد والأمبير ويعتبر وقت التشغيل وهذا يصعب تحديده بدقة لأن سحب الثلاجة تختلف عند عمل الضاغط أو عند توقفه وكذا عند عمل دائرة أذابة الجليد بواسطة السخان الكهربي
والأفضل توصيل عداد كهربي خاص علي خط الأمداد لكهرباء الجهاز للقياس بدقة


----------



## آيه إسماعيل (24 أبريل 2015)

الساده خبراء التبريد 
لوسمحتم انا عاوز جدول يبين العلاقة بين حجم الثلاجة باللتر أو بالقدم وقدرة كأس الثلاجة
ولكم تحياتي


----------

